# 2014 2LT RS build..



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

I picked up my Cruze two weeks ago this coming Monday and I've got a problem... I can't stop looking online what to do to it next.. I absolutely love this car! So far, I have tinted the windows, installed LED interior & license plate lights, blacked out the bow ties, installed silverstar ultra head lights (have done so in every vehicle i own, never run into a life expectancy issue), K&N air filter (may go full intake at some point), and while cruze'n the interwebs here at work, I found some new wheels to put under her. 18" LTZ rims that have had a black PVD finish done.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

I found this picture and decided that I had to get them... Now, what rubber to wrap them in... On a different thought, how well does the caliper paint hold up? I'd like to paint them black..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That'll look awesome, can't wait to see them!

As for tires, I'd go with Michelin myself, but then again I'm a fan. Erik (ErikBEggs) just went with a different model Michelin when he replaced his OEMs, can't remember what though. He loved them even more than the stock tire.

I think those 17s are screaming for snows now if you live in snow country!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice.. smoke those orange bumper markers!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

jasondcruze said:


> I found this picture and decided that I had to get them... Now, what rubber to wrap them in... On a different thought, how well does the caliper paint hold up? I'd like to paint them black..
> 
> View attachment 122505


i like those LED fogs i may have to do that..


----------



## 14MetalTung (Nov 7, 2014)

those look good, the orange markers would look cleaner smoked as previously stated


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

have any suggestions on a product for smoking those markers?


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Sunline, I saw someone mention in another thread about the Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8's.






Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8 – supreme grip, lighter rolling - Automotive World

There are a few shops around me that carry these, but they seem a bit pricey (I'm in the chicagoland area, so we definitely get snow and ice)


----------



## 14MetalTung (Nov 7, 2014)

jasondcruze said:


> have any suggestions on a product for smoking those markers?


VHT nightshade?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jasondcruze said:


> Sunline, I saw someone mention in another thread about the Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8's.
> View attachment 122529
> Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8 – supreme grip, lighter rolling - Automotive World
> 
> There are a few shops around me that carry these, but they seem a bit pricey (I'm in the chicagoland area, so we definitely get snow and ice)


Whew. thats quite a mouthful!

That's what she said.

It looks like a really grippy tire though! My Michelin X-ice is a great tire, excellent grip, quiet, and like the mouthful one, it's a low rolling resistance, so it seems I get slightly better mileage with them over my summers.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

BlkGranite said:


> VHT nightshade?


no..shitty..doesnt last..get dull/fade look real fast. Buy them on Ebay already smoked for like 45 bux. i bought white/clears for mine but my car is blue. I think smoked would be best on black.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

i was looking at the klearz site and it looks like it have to get the lens, housing, and led.. was like a hundred per side.. i said eff that and found some over lays from grafxwerks..
GrafxWerks - Side Marker Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze

They also have overlays for the bow ties on the center caps..
GrafxWerks - Center Cap Bowtie Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## ECOcentric (Aug 12, 2014)

Caliper paint will hold up, but i've found that it's hard to keep clean because of the really rough casting on the calipers. If you take a dremel to the calipers and smooth out all of the pitting, and casting joints, then the paint will look great, and clean easier.


----------

